# ANZEIGE der TALKLINE GmbH bei Staatsanwaltschaft



## extredy (24 August 2003)

*Vorname Nachname Frankfurt den: 2*2/08/2003
Straße und Hausnummer
PLZ und ORT


Staatsanwaltschaft
Fritz – Roeber - Str. 2
40213 Düsseldorf
Tel: 02 11-6025-0


Betreff: Anzeige gegen

TALKLINE GmbH
Kurt-Wagener-Str. 9
25337 Elmshorn
Tel: 0800-237-7000
Fax: 0800-237-8000

Geschäfts-Nr: (...)
Bezug: Az.: (...)
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit erstelle ich gegen die Fa. TALKLINE Anzeige aus allen rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten.
Sie hat für den Monat, Mai, eine Rechnungsbetragsforderung über die Dt. TELEKOM zukommen lassen, welche nicht mit rechten Dingen (durch Dealer - Einsatz im Internet) verursacht wurde, und wo ich keinerlei Aufklärung über Vertragskonditionen bzw. Tarife seitens Provider und auch Anbieter erfahren habe.
Dies habe ich bereits mehrfach telefonisch, per E-Mail u. schriftlich, zuletzt über Einschreiben mit Rückschein signalisiert.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass auch ich ein „Opfer“ dieser Firma geworden bin und bitte daher um entsprechende Verfolgung und Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens.


Im voraus besten Dank

Mit freundlichen Grüßen




(Vorname Nachname)

PS: Einfach eigene Daten einstellen und absenden.
UND VOR ALLEN DINGEN, WEITERGEBEN.


----------



## AmiRage (24 August 2003)

Hast Du das so abgeschickt?

P.S.: Dialer, nicht Dealer.


----------



## Rechenknecht (24 August 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du das so abgeschickt?
> 
> P.S.: Dialer, nicht Dealer.


Wo ist da der Unterschied???? :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2003)

Die vage Vermutung des 'Anzeige-'erstatters, er könne unter Umständen 'Opfer' dieser Firma geworden sein, begründet keinen ermittlungsbegründenden Anfangsverdacht. Vermutungen sind keine konkreten Anhaltspunkte für eine Straftat.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft braucht den Rechner und eine konkrete Schilderung, wie der vermeintliche Betrug abgelaufen sein soll.


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft braucht den Rechner und eine konkrete Schilderung, wie der vermeintliche Betrug abgelaufen sein soll.


 :dafuer:


----------



## KatzenHai (24 August 2003)

*Irritation!*

Also, jetzt mal ehrlich - hat hier die Moderatorenriege gepennt? 

Da wurden bis vor gar nicht so langer Zeit sehr sachliche, gute und bisweilen leicht einzelfallbezogene Ratschläge versucht, aber irgendwie nicht ganz uneingeschränkt gelassen. Ok, die Leiter dieses guten, kostenfreien Dienstes haben Freiheiten, kein Thema.

Aber *warum lasst ihr den Textvorschlag von extredy* unkommentiert zu, der von vorne bis hinten juristisch fehlerhaft, orthografisch und sprachlich nicht dem Auge eines Staatsanwalts (den gilt es zu überzeugen!) entsprechend und obendrein erheblich unvollständig ist??

Dies ist zwar ein nicht einzelfallbezogener Ratschlag - dafür aber ein ziemlich schlechter.

Nicht für ungut, lieber Extredy, aber nach Lektüre der ausführlichen Postings hier wirst du mich verstehen - es geht auch nur gegen deinen Text, nicht gegen dich als Person.

Irritierte Grüße,

KatzenHai


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2003)

Ich bin ein Verfechter der freien Rede.
So lange etwas nicht gegen die NUB oder geltendes Recht verstößt, wird hier nicht nachbearbeitet.
Falls etwas schwachsinnig sein sollte, so wird das die Diskussion schon aufklären.
"Optische" Korrekturen gibts hier keine.


----------



## Insider (24 August 2003)

Katzenhai und der Gast haben völlig Recht - dieser merkwürdige Anzeigentext ist absolut untauglich und zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen. Wenn das hier schon mindestens zwei Juristen so beurteilen, schließe ich mich als neugieriger der Ablehnung gerne an.
Derartige Anzeigen lähmen das verfügbares Leistungskontingent für die wirklich ernsthaften Ermittlungsansätze der Behörden.


----------



## technofreak (24 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Falls etwas schwachsinnig sein sollte, so wird das die Diskussion schon aufklären.



Quod erat demonstrandum, sprich dazu ist ein Forum da, daß diskutiert und kritisiert wird, 
aber nicht *zensiert*
tf


----------



## AmiRage (24 August 2003)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Derartige Anzeigen lähmen unser verfügbares Leistungskontingent für die wirklich ernsthaften Ermittlungsansätze.


Einerseits gebe ich Dir sicherlich recht, andererseits führt es einem aber auch wieder vor Augen, worum es auch hier geht. Wer nicht das entsprechende Vorwissen, die Zeit und auch das Geld hat, wird sicherlich vor die Wand fahren oder überhaupt keine Anstrengungen in dieser Hinsicht unternehmen ... und deswegen würde ich diese Einstellung auch als etwas hochnäsig bezeichnen.


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2003)

@AmiRage:
Das sehe ich anders.
Auch aus vielen Gesprächen mit Staatsanwälten weiß ich, dass man bei "Kleinigkeiten" im Falle von Arbeitsüberlastung zur schnellen Einstellung neigt. Das gilt vor allem, wenn aus der Anzeige keine Ermittlungsansätze erkennbar sind. Wie soll man dann auch weitermachen.
Deswegen bin ich für qualifizierte und ausgearbeitete Anzeigen - nicht für Schnellschüsse.


----------



## AmiRage (24 August 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen bin ich für qualifizierte und ausgearbeitete Anzeigen - nicht für Schnellschüsse.


Habe ich für Schnellschüsse plädiert? Sicherlich nicht. Es ging mir um etwas ganz anderes. Vielleicht erschließt es sich, wenn Du mein Posting nochmals liest?!


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2003)

Das sollte keinesfalls ein persönlicher Angriff gewesen sein, eher ein grundsätzliches Statement.


----------



## Der Jurist (25 August 2003)

@ extredy



Die Strafanzeige kann meines Erachten so nicht gestellt werden, weil der entscheidende Sachverhalt nicht dargestellt wurde.

Du solltest Dir Hilfe von einem Fachmann holen.


----------

